# Could not load the DLL library



## jumpa (Jan 24, 2004)

Hi,

When installing firewall software I get the following error:

Could not load the DLL library
C:\windows\system\kernel32.dll
An attemp was made to load a program with an incorrect format.

I have tryed all sorts of things to resolve this issue; "Clean install", install in the safe mode, uninstall installed components of the fire wall and did a re-install, removed key references to the software, all with out succes.

Can someone help me, please.
I am running windows ME, internet explorer 6


----------



## dai (Mar 7, 2003)

are you loading the software for the correct op. system


----------



## jumpa (Jan 24, 2004)

The software is from McAfee and it does not specify any operating requirements.


----------



## dai (Mar 7, 2003)

run the system file checker and see if it picks up anything corruted 
if it does let it fix and then try installing again


----------



## jumpa (Jan 24, 2004)

Windows ME does not have a system file checker.
Do you have any other suggestions?


----------



## dai (Mar 7, 2003)

yes it does have'nt used me for awhile you find it somewhere along these lines
start/system information/tools /filechecker


----------



## jumpa (Jan 24, 2004)

I am sorry but there is no filechecker listed under tools in system information.
There is only a registry checker.


----------



## dai (Mar 7, 2003)

http://msdn.microsoft.com/library/default.asp?url=/library/en-us/wfp/setup/system_file_checker.asp

http://service1.symantec.com/SUPPORT/tsgeninfo.nsf/docid/2001011114021106


----------



## jumpa (Jan 24, 2004)

I am unable to initiate system file checker, everything I have read indicates ME does not have a file checker.
Registry checker reports no errors.
I have tryed just about everything at this point.
The last thing was to replace the kernel32.dll file no change still getting the error when trying to install the firewall, I also tryed installing the firewal from zonealarm same error came up.
I also deleted the win386.swp file still no change.
This thing is driving me crazy.
I need help!!!!


----------



## GazmanAus (Apr 27, 2001)

Kernel32.dll needs to be loaded into space in the memory thats protected so other programs cannot overtake it. The other part of the message is saying "an attempt was made to load a program with an incorrect format." It might be that what you're installing is trying to use this protected part of the memory. Or, since kernel32.dll is responsible for managing memory, it might not be doing it the right way. Dll might not be damaged itself but what its trying to do might be giving you trouble. Check if you're missing msinfo32.exe, check disk space, missing or corrupt temp folders and see if there is any dll. files saved to the desktop. I know you should also check the registry but I don't know where to go so when I find out I will update...or someone else can point you in the right direction. 

BTW, this is a common error with ZA so that isn't going to help either.


----------



## dai (Mar 7, 2003)

try 
sfc /enable
don't miss the space after the c
and then see if it finds the sfc /scannow


----------



## jumpa (Jan 24, 2004)

Hi Dai

I did not work


----------



## dai (Mar 7, 2003)

found this on the net

Download a new copy of ZoneAlarm to a temp directory on your system, then physically 
>disconnect from Internet access (unplug the wire). Disable your Anti Virus 
>program. Then REMOVE ZONEALARM per their instructions on their web site. Reboot system, 
>and with AV still disabled, make sure that the MSCONFIG entry for TrueVector/VSMON 
>have been removed. Reboot again if necessary. Then install ZoneAlarm and set it 
>up. After rebooting again, enable your AV programs.
>
>

Sometimes, when your AV is active, it can mess up the installation of ZoneAlarm 
>or its updates, and this can result in strange system hangs on shutdown.


----------



## jumpa (Jan 24, 2004)

Hi GazmanAus,

I ran the registry checker and it says there are no errors.
msinfo32.exe is present and working.
I don't know how to check for missing or corrupt temp files. 
There are no dll files saved to the desktop.


----------



## GazmanAus (Apr 27, 2001)

Is the McAfee product the only one that causes this error or are you getting it when installing others? Also, which McAfee product?

I'll try and find out more but I think your options are going to be either another firewall or a re-install of WinME.


----------



## GazmanAus (Apr 27, 2001)

Sorry, should have added this too: To clean off your hard drive of temp, etc files, download and install Window Washer. The free trial is time limited but it will do the job for now.


----------



## jumpa (Jan 24, 2004)

Hi GazmanAus,

I installed Mcafee virus scan without any problems.
I tryed installing other software (not firewall) and they installed without any problems.
I also tryed installing the firewall from Zonealarm but I received the same error message.
I hate to have to install the WinMe again you never know what problems you may run into.


----------



## dai (Mar 7, 2003)

try another firewall and see if you strike the same problem
http://www.google.com/search?q=free+firewalls&sourceid=opera&num=0&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8


----------



## jumpa (Jan 24, 2004)

GazmanAus

I am trying to install Personal Firewall Plus from McAfee
I get the same error with ZoneAlarm


----------



## jumpa (Jan 24, 2004)

I have been busy try-ing to resolve my problem but so far no luck.
Someone at Mcafee thought that the error was caused by a worm a virus or spyware.
I have scanned for virus in dos with a special program from Mcafee but no virus in sight. Then I downloaded Spybot and Ad-aware scanned all my files and removed everything that looks suspicious and tryed to install the firewall, again no success same error again. I checked some other forums and there seems to be several people having this problem, however no answers to any of them.
Can someone help me please!!!!


----------



## dai (Mar 7, 2003)

post a hijack log for one of the experts to have a look at
http://www.tomcoyote.org/hjt/


----------



## jumpa (Jan 24, 2004)

Hi Dai

Following is the hijack scan log:
Running processes:
C:\KERNEL32.DLL
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSGSRV32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MPREXE.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\MCAFEE.COM\VSO\MCVSRTE.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSTASK.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\ENCOMPASS\MONITOR.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SSDPSRV.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\STIMON.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\mmtask.tsk
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\RESTORE\STMGR.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\EXPLORER.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SYSTRAY.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\MCAFEE.COM\VSO\MCVSSHLD.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\MCAFEE.COM\VSO\MCVSESCN.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\MCAFEE.COM\AGENT\MCAGENT.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\WMIEXE.EXE
C:\SCANJET\PRECISIONSCANLT\HPPWRSAV.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\TASKMON.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\LOADQM.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\ATIKEY32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\ATICWD32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\LVCOMS.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\MEDIASCAPE\ONE-TOUCH MULTIMEDIA KEYBOARD\MMKEYBD.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\DDHELP.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\OUTLOOK EXPRESS\MSIMN.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\PSTORES.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\WBEM\WINMGMT.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SPOOL32.EXE
C:\MY DOCUMENTS\ADRIAN\HIJACKTHIS\HIJACKTHIS.EXE

R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://www.aol.ca
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant = 
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Window Title = Microsoft Internet Explorer
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page = 
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\ADOBE\ACROBAT 6.0\READER\ACTIVEX\ACROIEHELPER.DLL
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - (no file)
O3 - Toolbar: &Radio - {8E718888-423F-11D2-876E-00A0C9082467} - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSDXM.OCX
O3 - Toolbar: McAfee VirusScan - {BA52B914-B692-46c4-B683-905236F6F655} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\MCAFEE.COM\VSO\MCVSSHL.DLL
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SystemTray] SysTray.Exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ScanRegistry] C:\WINDOWS\scanregw.exe /autorun
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LoadPowerProfile] Rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,LoadCurrentPwrScheme
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [VSOCheckTask] "C:\PROGRA~1\MCAFEE.COM\VSO\MCMNHDLR.EXE" /checktask
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [VirusScan Online] "C:\PROGRA~1\MCAFEE.COM\VSO\mcvsshld.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MCAgentExe] C:\PROGRA~1\MCAFEE.COM\AGENT\mcagent.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MCUpdateExe] C:\PROGRA~1\MCAFEE.COM\AGENT\MCUPDATE.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PCHealth] C:\WINDOWS\PCHealth\Support\PCHSchd.exe -s
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [hppwrsav] C:\SCANJET\PrecisionScanLT\hppwrsav.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TaskMonitor] C:\WINDOWS\taskmon.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LoadQM] loadqm.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Encompass Monitor] C:\Program Files\Encompass\MONITOR.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AtiKey] Atikey32.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AtiCwd32] Aticwd32.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LVComs] C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\LVComS.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Keyboard Manager] C:\PROGRAM FILES\MEDIASCAPE\ONE-TOUCH MULTIMEDIA KEYBOARD\MMKEYBD.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [McVsRte] C:\PROGRA~1\MCAFEE.COM\VSO\mcvsrte.exe /embedding
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [SchedulingAgent] mstask.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [EncMonitor] C:\Program Files\Encompass\Monitor.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [*StateMgr] C:\WINDOWS\System\Restore\StateMgr.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [SSDPSRV] C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\ssdpsrv.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [StillImageMonitor] C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\STIMON.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [LoadPowerProfile] Rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,LoadCurrentPwrScheme
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Window Washer] C:\Program Files\Webroot\Washer\wwDisp.exe
O6 - HKCU\Software\Policies\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Control Panel present
O12 - Plugin for .mid: C:\PROGRA~1\INTERN~1\PLUGINS\npqtplugin.dll
O12 - Plugin for .mov: C:\PROGRA~1\INTERN~1\PLUGINS\npqtplugin.dll
O12 - Plugin for .au: C:\PROGRA~1\INTERN~1\PLUGINS\npqtplugin.dll
O12 - Plugin for .wav: C:\PROGRA~1\INTERN~1\PLUGINS\npqtplugin.dll
O13 - WWW. Prefix: http://
O14 - IERESET.INF: START_PAGE_URL=http://www.aol.ca
O16 - DPF: {D27CDB6E-AE6D-11CF-96B8-444553540000} (Shockwave Flash Object) - http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab
O16 - DPF: {166B1BCA-3F9C-11CF-8075-444553540000} (Shockwave ActiveX Control) - http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/director/swdir.cab
O16 - DPF: {A7E092C3-692A-11D0-A7E5-08002B322F3B} (WebResponseAttachments Control) - https://webresponse.one.microsoft.com/oas/ActiveX/FileXfer.cab
O16 - DPF: {597C45C2-2D39-11D5-8D53-0050048383FE} (OPUCatalog Class) - http://office.microsoft.com/ProductUpdates/content/opuc.cab
O16 - DPF: {9F1C11AA-197B-4942-BA54-47A8489BB47F} (Update Class) - http://v4.windowsupdate.microsoft.com/CAB/x86/ansi/iuctl.CAB?37874.8381597222
O16 - DPF: {AA59BA6E-B44F-4514-AB3C-0C1DD2306FC3} (MSN Money Charting) - http://fdl.msn.com/public/investor/v12/invinstl.exe
O16 - DPF: {6B4788E2-BAE8-11D2-A1B4-00400512739B} (PWMediaSendControl Class) - http://216.249.24.142/code/PWActiveXImgCtl.CAB

I hope you will be able to find the problem.


----------



## dai (Mar 7, 2003)

you need one of the experts to look at the log,i don't know enough to help with it


----------



## jumpa (Jan 24, 2004)

Can someone please look at the hijack scan

Running processes:
C:\KERNEL32.DLL
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSGSRV32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MPREXE.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\MCAFEE.COM\VSO\MCVSRTE.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSTASK.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\ENCOMPASS\MONITOR.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SSDPSRV.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\STIMON.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\mmtask.tsk
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\RESTORE\STMGR.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\EXPLORER.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SYSTRAY.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\MCAFEE.COM\VSO\MCVSSHLD.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\MCAFEE.COM\VSO\MCVSESCN.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\MCAFEE.COM\AGENT\MCAGENT.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\WMIEXE.EXE
C:\SCANJET\PRECISIONSCANLT\HPPWRSAV.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\TASKMON.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\LOADQM.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\ATIKEY32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\ATICWD32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\LVCOMS.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\MEDIASCAPE\ONE-TOUCH MULTIMEDIA KEYBOARD\MMKEYBD.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\DDHELP.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\OUTLOOK EXPRESS\MSIMN.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\PSTORES.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\WBEM\WINMGMT.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SPOOL32.EXE
C:\MY DOCUMENTS\ADRIAN\HIJACKTHIS\HIJACKTHIS.EXE

R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://www.aol.ca
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant = 
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Window Title = Microsoft Internet Explorer
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page = 
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\ADOBE\ACROBAT 6.0\READER\ACTIVEX\ACROIEHELPER.DLL
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - (no file)
O3 - Toolbar: &Radio - {8E718888-423F-11D2-876E-00A0C9082467} - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSDXM.OCX
O3 - Toolbar: McAfee VirusScan - {BA52B914-B692-46c4-B683-905236F6F655} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\MCAFEE.COM\VSO\MCVSSHL.DLL
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SystemTray] SysTray.Exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ScanRegistry] C:\WINDOWS\scanregw.exe /autorun
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LoadPowerProfile] Rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,LoadCurrentPwrScheme
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [VSOCheckTask] "C:\PROGRA~1\MCAFEE.COM\VSO\MCMNHDLR.EXE" /checktask
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [VirusScan Online] "C:\PROGRA~1\MCAFEE.COM\VSO\mcvsshld.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MCAgentExe] C:\PROGRA~1\MCAFEE.COM\AGENT\mcagent.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MCUpdateExe] C:\PROGRA~1\MCAFEE.COM\AGENT\MCUPDATE.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PCHealth] C:\WINDOWS\PCHealth\Support\PCHSchd.exe -s
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [hppwrsav] C:\SCANJET\PrecisionScanLT\hppwrsav.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TaskMonitor] C:\WINDOWS\taskmon.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LoadQM] loadqm.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Encompass Monitor] C:\Program Files\Encompass\MONITOR.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AtiKey] Atikey32.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AtiCwd32] Aticwd32.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LVComs] C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\LVComS.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Keyboard Manager] C:\PROGRAM FILES\MEDIASCAPE\ONE-TOUCH MULTIMEDIA KEYBOARD\MMKEYBD.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [McVsRte] C:\PROGRA~1\MCAFEE.COM\VSO\mcvsrte.exe /embedding
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [SchedulingAgent] mstask.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [EncMonitor] C:\Program Files\Encompass\Monitor.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [*StateMgr] C:\WINDOWS\System\Restore\StateMgr.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [SSDPSRV] C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\ssdpsrv.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [StillImageMonitor] C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\STIMON.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [LoadPowerProfile] Rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,LoadCurrentPwrScheme
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Window Washer] C:\Program Files\Webroot\Washer\wwDisp.exe
O6 - HKCU\Software\Policies\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Control Panel present
O12 - Plugin for .mid: C:\PROGRA~1\INTERN~1\PLUGINS\npqtplugin.dll
O12 - Plugin for .mov: C:\PROGRA~1\INTERN~1\PLUGINS\npqtplugin.dll
O12 - Plugin for .au: C:\PROGRA~1\INTERN~1\PLUGINS\npqtplugin.dll
O12 - Plugin for .wav: C:\PROGRA~1\INTERN~1\PLUGINS\npqtplugin.dll
O13 - WWW. Prefix: http://
O14 - IERESET.INF: START_PAGE_URL=http://www.aol.ca
O16 - DPF: {D27CDB6E-AE6D-11CF-96B8-444553540000} (Shockwave Flash Object) - http://download.macromedia.com/pub/...ash/swflash.cab
O16 - DPF: {166B1BCA-3F9C-11CF-8075-444553540000} (Shockwave ActiveX Control) - http://download.macromedia.com/pub/...ector/swdir.cab
O16 - DPF: {A7E092C3-692A-11D0-A7E5-08002B322F3B} (WebResponseAttachments Control) - https://webresponse.one.microsoft.c...eX/FileXfer.cab
O16 - DPF: {597C45C2-2D39-11D5-8D53-0050048383FE} (OPUCatalog Class) - http://office.microsoft.com/Product...ontent/opuc.cab
O16 - DPF: {9F1C11AA-197B-4942-BA54-47A8489BB47F} (Update Class) - http://v4.windowsupdate.microsoft.c...7874.8381597222
O16 - DPF: {AA59BA6E-B44F-4514-AB3C-0C1DD2306FC3} (MSN Money Charting) - http://fdl.msn.com/public/investor/v12/invinstl.exe
O16 - DPF: {6B4788E2-BAE8-11D2-A1B4-00400512739B} (PWMediaSendControl Class) - http://216.249.24.142/code/PWActiveXImgCtl.CAB

I hope you will be able to find the problem.


----------

